# Frozen Fingers Shoot



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

bump for tomorrow ... :bump:

Still debating on the bow to use... :set1_thinking:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey STWN.
Do what everyone tells me to do.
Pick one and stick with it!!!

HEHEHE!


----------

